# M&M - Foot in the Door [Full]



## Gramcrackered (Aug 16, 2004)

Freedom City. Home to towering skyscrapers, all packed to near bursting with hard-working business men and women. Gathering point for brilliant minds, all intent on pushing the boundries of every field of science. Central location for hundreds of ships, all glad to enter into its friendly port and unload their many goods.

As it so happens, Freedom City is also ground-zero for every masked nutball this side of the continent. Whether you've got a tendency to spout uplifting (albeit nonsensical) patriotic messages or are simply overcome with a desire to take over the globe with only a lot of ice cubes and the world's largest hairdryer, odds are you've spent at least some time here. Like they say; if you can make it in Freedom City, you can make it anywhere.

Which is damn irritating for you, because although you've been working your ass off to try and get some recognition here, all you've really managed thus far is to ruin a couple of perfectly good costumes.  Every damn time you show up to stop a crime, either no reporters show up or a regular zoo of superheroes appear and do the work for you.

Out of desperation, you and your group of like-minded friends have seated yourselves in the crime capital of Freedom City: The Freedom City First National Bank. Sure, that sounds bizarre, until you realize that this place gets robbed nearly every day of the week. Odds are, if you wait here long enough, some foolish villian will burst in through those front doors, gun waving and the words-

"Everybody get down! This is a robbery!"

-Well. That's damn convenient. Seems like said villian has just entered the building, gun, silly costume and all. 
Looks like it's time to get to work.




_Foot in the Door_ is a light, four-color comic campaign, mirrored off of a story I ran with some friends of mine.  PL is 10.  Focus initially will be on the players and their attempts to get fame in a city that already has all the heroes it could possibly want.
This means there are three requirements for characters.  
1: You have to be a superhero.  That in itself should be pretty obvious.
2: You have to have, at best, a border-line level of recognition.  No being the talk of the town just yet.
3: Everyone will be working with each other from the start.  You don't have to know or like each other, but you do have to work with each other.  The reason my in-person group decided to go with was that they all connected through a "Supers Seeking Supers" website.  Sort of like one of those dating connection websites, only with more laser vision.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 16, 2004)

Gram, cool idea.   I think you'll do a wonderful job with running this game on ENworld, but their might be a better place for you to run this...

Freedom City PbP

The whole forum is set up to mimic the city, your heroes don't "disappear" if the DM goes inactive and you can drop them into another game...  you can even get PP rewarded to your own hero by running incidents and campaigns.

It really has more to offer a Freedom City campaign than ENworld does, and I should know, I’ve been playing on ENworld for over a year, and I’m a PbP moderator, and I’ve been playing on this forum for almost as long.

So anyhow look it over.  Of course you can stay here and run this game on ENworld, I’m not tossing you out or asking you to leave, I’m just showing you an option you might not know of. 

Thanks
BS

PS If you do decided to run this or something else on the other board drop a note in the OOC talk


----------



## Gramcrackered (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks for the advice.  I'll make sure to check that place out.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 16, 2004)

Cool.   Oh BTW, I would be game for either here or there.   (I just got the desire to make a new superhero! big cheesy  )


----------



## Velmont (Aug 17, 2004)

> Gram, cool idea.  I think you'll do a wonderful job with running this game on ENworld, but their might be a better place for you to run this...




shhh don't say that. The game looks interesting, so I may join if it is here.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 17, 2004)

Looks cool  if it is here a Captain America type, or a Mentalist ala Jean Grey or Prof. X, or skilled normal ala Batman named Nightchild


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 17, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> shhh don't say that. The game looks interesting, so I may join if it is here.




  Yeah,  I'd agree -  besides I like the idea that I'm  "special"  a little...  this is one reason I've always disliked  massive multi-online games.  

anyway -  I'd love to play...  it seems every game I try to be a part of  (or even run)  seems to be slower than I'd wanted,  so playing would be fun.

I'd dig playing a big BRICK type character...  SUPER strong among some other fun things.  

Let me know if this is on and I'll spend some time on developing the idea more.  

thanks
-kev-


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 17, 2004)

Count me in, too. Believe it or not, I will get my act back together and adjust to being back at work instead of on summer vacation. When I do, BAM!, I'll be posting like a fool again.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 17, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> Yeah,  I'd agree -  besides I like the idea that I'm  "special"  a little...  this is one reason I've always disliked  massive multi-online games.




Isn't that like the exact opposite of what this game is offering?  

Not sure what I'll end up playing... :\


----------



## Velmont (Aug 17, 2004)

I would like to try an elementalist type. It would be or Air or Electricity. That last one will be a bit more complex, as he will be able to manipulate every type of electric energy, raw (ligthing bolt), fine (electronics) and even bioelectricity (body).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 17, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> I would like to try an elementalist type.




You know, I wouldn't mind doing an elementalist too...  Of course would be better if the characters where related and where on opposite ends of the spectrum…  Like fire and water, or air and earth, though I imagine earth would be a brick…  So maybe something that complemented each other, fire and air, air and water, etc.

hey don't laugh works always boring...


----------



## Velmont (Aug 17, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> ... though I imagine earth would be a brick…




Not necesserly. An earth elementalist could be a sculptor. You give him create object, all in stones, he can animate them. See it more as an architect.

But a combo that could hurt a lot, it is Water/Electricty. You splash everyone and then, I just jolt them with some 100000V.... water  conduct electricity


----------



## Gramcrackered (Aug 17, 2004)

Ah, phew.  Was afraid for a moment that I wasn't going to get enough players. 

Hmmm...well, that makes Grue Bait (a friend of mine who's planning on playing), Brother Shatterstone, Velmont, Mark Chance, Tokiwong and Kevin Perrine.  A few more than I was anticipating, but I'm sure I can work it out.

Well, looks like we need character sheets and backgrounds.  If you can, I suggest you make your character with Simpsons Character Builder.  If you have Excel, it's a freakin' god-send.  Plus, if you do use it, you can just send the finished Excel file to me rather than typing it up.

...Admitidly, then *I'd* just end up typing it up on the forum.    At any rate, he's the link for my thread in the Rogue's Gallery.  Please post your character sheets over there.

Oh.  And Grue Bait already finished his character - The Iron Aegis.  He's a construct, has high damage save, high melee damage, and some ranks in Regeneration.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 17, 2004)

Talking of charcter building, is there any rules change. The usual one is about skill (1:1, 2:1 or 3:1?)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 17, 2004)

Gramcrackered said:
			
		

> A few more than I was anticipating, but I'm sure I can work it out.



Gramcrackered, honestly if you got more than you want I can head off down the road, I've been lucky this week and have picked up probably two, one for sure, other M&M games.  So there be no hard feelings on my account. 

So make yourself comfortable when it comes to group size.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Aug 17, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Talking of charcter building, is there any rules change. The usual one is about skill (1:1, 2:1 or 3:1?)




1:1 is the base.  However, if you feel your character is particularly skill-intensive (and I mean that; don't take this feat if skills aren't a huge part of your character), I'm willing to give you some wriggling room with the following feat.

*HIGHLY SKILLED*
You have spent more time training your skills than most. 
*Prerequisite:* Int 13+, Skill Focus for at least two different skills. 
*Benefit:* You gain 2 skill ranks for each Power Point you spend on skills. 
*Normal:* Characters without the Highly Skilled feat only gain 1 skill rank for each Power Point spent.
*Special:* The effects of this feat are not retroactive. If you take this feat after character creation, you do not get bonus skill ranks for Power Points spent on skills before the feat was taken.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Gramcrackered, honestly if you got more than you want I can head off down the road, I've been lucky this week and have picked up probably two, one for sure, other M&M games. So there be no hard feelings on my account.
> 
> So make yourself comfortable when it comes to group size.




Oh, don't worry about it.  It doesn't really bother me.  To tell the truth, I like having a little padding in the group.  Gives me some wriggle room for character deaths or, far more likely, players who simply can't keep up.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 17, 2004)

Gramcrackered said:
			
		

> Oh, don't worry about it.  It doesn't really bother me.  To tell the truth, I like having a little padding in the group.  Gives me some wriggle room for character deaths or, far more likely, players who simply can't keep up.




So, Bro, will you try your chance in this game? If it is the case, I am willing to devellop a concept in team, if you are interested.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 18, 2004)

Mentalist idea for me


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 18, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> So, Bro, will you try your chance in this game? If it is the case, I am willing to devellop a concept in team, if you are interested.



Yeah, I think I can add another game to my dance card...  I was going to go straight up brick, but when I was looking for a name for another character I found a good name for a water control heroine.  (Naiad) 

So I you want to do your Electricity I’ll do the water… Though I’m scared to see us in the same area fighting…  Do me favor pick up flight…  I just don’t see it working for a water-based hero.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 18, 2004)

*FULCRUM -  "BOOM!!"*

Here's my first run at my first "brick" character for M&M...
I gave him Lifting X3 which puts him able to lift over 1600 tons,  his punch is still the norm for a PL10 though.
I just liked the idea of him being one of the  (if not THE)  strongest men in the world.

Hence his super name...
I'll develop the backstory soon.  The base idea is that he's a big contruction worker (dumptruck driver) with a son, living in the Lincoln area (I think that's right).  He knows he's not the smartest  (Int/Wis 8 and "dull witted" weakness)  but he loves his son and wants to help protect Freedom City.
Sorta like a cross between Bruce Willis in Unbreakable and Stalone in Rocky.
After aquiring his power  and making a costume to go out to help people,  he just couldn't stand it and told his son the next morning.  (al la Bruce Willis)

Rather than give him leaping like many other super strong big dumb guys I gave him a touch of flight...  he can run much faster but loves to fly.
He has fun in beating down baddies, yelling  "BOOM!!"  and  "BAM!!"  when he hits....


FULCRUM, 
PL: 10, brick, 
Name: Tommy Fuller, 
male, Size: Large; 
INIT: +1, DEF 12/11;  SPEED 70, FLIGHT 10;  
MELEE +6, RANGED +2, MENTAL 0, 
SV: DMG +11, FORT +5, REF +1, WILL -1;  
STR 20, DEX 12, CON 20, INT 8, WIS 8, CHA 14. 

SKILLS: Demolitions* +4. 

FEATS: Durability (Super), Power Attack, Heroic Surge, Imp. Critical, Imp. Grapple, Imp. Trip, Move-By Attack, Rapid Strike, Rapid Takedown, Takedown Attack. 

POWERS: GROWTH [+4], Reach +10', Speed +5', E: Continuous [+4], E: Immovability [+4], E: Protection [+4], E: Super Strength (4 free) [+6], E: Super Strength (total) [+10], PS: Lifting x3 [+3], E: Shockwave [+10], E: Running [+10], E: Amazing Save - Damage [+6], E: Immunities- Pressure, Suffocation [+2], E: Mental Protection [+6], FLIGHT [+2]. 

WEAK: Disabled (dull witted) (-5 int & wis). 

COST: abilities 22, combat 10, skills 4, feats 20, powers 94, weakness 0, total 150. 


he's built with Simpson's character builder  and  a custom Bruce Timm style drawing I just made -  where should I email it too?

let me know if there are any issues to change.
thanks
-kev-


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 18, 2004)

Very cool, I like the name too. 



			
				Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> let me know if there are any issues to change.



I think you forgot to remove the below from your work in progress.  You didn't add the points, or at least didn't account for them in your power points spent section, nor did you drop your abilities. 



			
				Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> WEAK: Disabled (dull witted) (-5 int & wis).


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 18, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Very cool, I like the name too.
> 
> 
> I think you forgot to remove the below from your work in progress.  You didn't add the points, or at least didn't account for them in your power points spent section, nor did you drop your abilities.




yeah - I want the weakness...  it must not have counted in.  
I'm using a Beta Version of Simpson's character sheet that we're working on, and it has some bugs.

I'll double check it tomorrow.
-kev-


----------



## Velmont (Aug 18, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> So I you want to do your Electricity I’ll do the water… Though I’m scared to see us in the same area fighting…  Do me favor pick up flight…  I just don’t see it working for a water-based hero.




Yeah, well, the two idea I have for an electricity elemental may not fit that good. I was even thinking to use one of them in another game, and I don't like the idea of an electric elemental flying (I've never seen a reasonnable way to make someone fly with electricity...) I think my Air elemental could fit better. I dunno what you think of that, but Air and Water make two good power when you are on sea, controling the waves and winds...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 18, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> I think my Air elemental could fit better. I dunno what you think of that, but Air and Water make two good power when you are on sea, controling the waves and winds...




Ohhh!  You tricked me into the water elemental!   but yeah that's cool.   Oh and explaining a flying elemental is simple... you just "Ride the Lighting."  

I'll take water, do you want to be siblings, strangers, spouses, or what?


----------



## Velmont (Aug 18, 2004)

What would be interesting to try, it is the Mental link feat. Kindred spirit, family member or lovers can all be interesting. I think the idea the most funny would be simple kindred spirit that meet each other very recently, but the link was there from our birth, so we may have thought first that we had some imaginary friend before realising that we really exist.

Do you have another suggestion?


----------



## Gramcrackered (Aug 18, 2004)

Er.  Wait.  Disabled(Dull Witted) gives -5 to Int and Wis.  Your Int and Wis are 8.  Both stats start out at 10, so you must have raised then up to 13, then subtracted 5 from each for the feat, giving you a total of 8 in Int and Wis.

Which means it cost you 6 points to raise them (10 + 3 = 13 for each)...then you gained 10 points from the weakness, giving you a total of 4 "bonus" power points.  The same 4 bonus points you could have gotten for just lowering Int and Wis to 8 manually.

What I'm trying to get at here is that said weakness is utterly pointless.  Unless Fulcrum became stupider after gaining his powers, I wouldn't bother to take it.  And even then, like I've said, there's no real difference between taking it and simply lowering Int and Wis to 8 on your own.

Oh.  And my email is Gramcrackered@Bhlegend.com.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 18, 2004)

Man I miss email notifications...  (I use to delete my email for the subject when I got everything commented on...)

Anyhow: 


			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> What would be interesting to try, it is the Mental link feat.




That indeed could be interesting...  along with the feat that makes you invulnerable to your own powers or to siblings...  (Which would need Gramcrackered’s approval.)



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> I think the idea the most funny would be simple kindred spirit that meet each other very recently, but the link was there from our birth, so we may have thought first that we had some imaginary friend before realizing that we really exist.



That's very interesting...  not really sure what to think...  I guess looking at the above feats that fraternal, note not identical, twins where separated at birth...  Maybe to keep are father from finding both of us!  

okay, I've seen star wars one to many times and all kidding aside, I think twins could work...  Obviously would need to be born a mutant, or somehow been exposed to whatever caused our powers at the same time.



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> Do you have another suggestion?



 Not really…  With the feats, and are lack of mental powers, it seems rather hard to imagine anything else causing that bond…  Not even man and wife form that kind of a bond.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 18, 2004)

Fraternal twin. Yes, that's a good idea. Now, are we born mutant or an envent have trigger our mutation?

And how do we have been split?

I'll think a bit more about it before giving an answer. If you have some idea, tell it.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Aug 19, 2004)

Still talking with The Iron Aegis via messenger.  Brother Shatterstone and Velmont seem to be tossing about their ideas back and forth on their own.  Haven't heard from Tokiwong or Mark Chance in two days.  Kevin Perrine is...somewhere.  Doing something.  His character is mostly completed though.

Hmmm?  What am I doing?  Oh, nothing.  Just noting things.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 19, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Fraternal twin. Yes, that's a good idea. Now, are we born mutant or an envent have trigger our mutation?




I see two different ideas... but one definite idea.

Definite Idea] We had to have our powers before we where separated, even Freedom City has millions of normal folk so while I'm not C3PO, hence I cannot tell you the odds, I imagine that the odds are pretty bad and I'm not one to believe in chance.

*Source of powers*
Born] either natural according powers or maybe something happened to mother during pregnancy, say late 2nd early 3rd trimester and they tried to save her life via some new experimental drug…  The drug doesn’t save mother’s life and for the few minutes that the three of s where still one it mutated us.  (Think emergency Caesarean section.)

Our dad, struck with grief over the loss of his most beloved wife puts us up for adoption, and two separate families adopt us.  We grow up mentally connected, knowing that part of ourselves is missing we seek each other out in adulthood.  (I figure we are fairly young. 18-21.) 

When ever are powers came be can be talked about later…  I’m happy with puberty.

Childhood] I dislike this idea, simply because we would have memories of each other, but the source of our powers could have come to been in early childhood.

what do you think?


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 19, 2004)

Gramcrackered said:
			
		

> Haven't heard from Tokiwong or Mark Chance in two days.




I'm still here. Honest. Been reading the messages, absorbing information, et cetera. I won't get a chance to get a character to you before Saturday, but I am working slowly, surely toward completion.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 19, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Born] either natural according powers or maybe something happened to mother during pregnancy, say late 2nd early 3rd trimester and they tried to save her life via some new experimental drug…  The drug doesn’t save mother’s life and for the few minutes that the three of s where still one it mutated us.  (Think emergency Caesarean section.)




I like this, but I got an idea. Were we only 2. After all, there is 4 elements as the old Greek have told us: Air, Fire, Earth and Water. Do we want to be 4 twins? Do we know there existance? Have we ever meet them?

Personnally, I like the idea of being 4. We could have an hint of it, but we have yet no trace of the other two.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 19, 2004)

Gramcrackered said:
			
		

> Er.  Wait.  Disabled(Dull Witted) gives -5 to Int and Wis.  Your Int and Wis are 8.  Both stats start out at 10, so you must have raised then up to 13, then subtracted 5 from each for the feat, giving you a total of 8 in Int and Wis.
> 
> What I'm trying to get at here is that said weakness is utterly pointless.  Unless Fulcrum became stupider after gaining his powers, I wouldn't bother to take it.  And even then, like I've said, there's no real difference between taking it and simply lowering Int and Wis to 8 on your own.
> 
> Oh.  And my email is...





hmm,  I was assuming that the -5 was to Int and Wis on Difficulty Checks not permanent reduction.  
I actually lowered his  Int/Wis  to 8 on purpose,  then wanted to have the -5 to his checks...  this basically makes the big guy "dull witted"  like a kid,  but still with the charisma and intelligence/wisdom in general of a below average man.

I'll double check that weakness,  and adjust it accordingly.
The idea of this weakness is that he  IS  dumb...  he sure is!  not retarded just dull like  Rocky or Forest Gump,   but his hearts in the right place...


so lowering it for checks does make it have a point...

anyway _ I'll double check it  and  email you my character sheet soon.
I'm in Seattle doing work at the Art Institute  BTW.
-kev-

here's his updated block


FULCRUM, 
PL: 10, brick, Name: Tommy Fuller, male, Size: Large; INIT: +1, DEF 12/11;  SPEED 70, FLIGHT 10;  MELEE +9, RANGED +5, MENTAL +3, SV: DMG +12, FORT +5, REF +1, WILL -1;  STR 20, DEX 12, CON 20, INT 8, WIS 8, CHA 14. 

SKILLS: Demolitions* +4. 

FEATS: Durability (Super), Power Attack, Heroic Surge, Imp. Critical, Imp. Grapple, Imp. Trip, Move-By Attack, Rapid Strike, Rapid Takedown, Takedown Attack. 

POWERS: GROWTH [+4], Reach +10', Speed +5', E: Continuous [+4], E: Immovability [+4], E: Protection [+4], E: Super Strength (4 free) [+6], E: Super Strength (total) [+10], PS: Lifting x3 [+3], E: Shockwave [+10], E: Running [+10], E: Amazing Save - Damage [+7], E: Immunities- Pressure, Suffocation [+2], E: Mental Protection [+6], FLIGHT [+2]. 

WEAK: Disabled (dull witted) (-5 int & wis). 

COST: abilities 22, combat 19, skills 4, feats 20, powers 95, weakness -10, total 150.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 20, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Personnally, I like the idea of being 4. We could have an hint of it, but we have yet no trace of the other two.




I'm not sure if I like that idea...  With a twin your special because if lose your sibling than your completely alone, if their is four you less likely to be missed...  :\ 

Plus that's alot of baggage to be tossed upon our GM...


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 20, 2004)

Back now was out of town...


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 20, 2004)

_Working version no backstory or name yet... but basiclaly a telepathic mutant whose physiology allows her to displace her molecules and move between points in space... oh and she is uber hot too _

*Name:*
Concept: Mutant Mentalist/Model
Power Level: 10

*Attributes (22 points)*

Strength 10
Dexterity 14
Constitution 10
Intelligence 12
Wisdom 20
Charisma 16

*Combat Abilities (27 points)*

Base Attack Bonus: +5
Base Defense Bonus: +6
Mental Attack +11 (+10S mental blast)
Melee Attack +5
Ranged Attack +7
Initiative +2
Defense 18
Mental Defense 21
Flat Footed Defense 16
Damage Save +0
Fortitude Save +0
Will Save +7
Reflex Save +2

*Skills (5 points)*

Bluff (2) +5/+16 vs. males
Diplomacy (2) +5/+16 vs. males
Taunt (1) +4/+12 vs. males

*Feats (10 points)*

Attractive
Attack Focus- Mental Blast
Iron Will
Indomitable Will
Surprise Strike

*Powers (86 points)*

Telepathy +10 (Extras- Mental Blast, Mind Control, Mental Protection; Stunts- Mental Link; 6pp; Cost- 62 pts.; Source- Mutation)
Super Charisma +8 (Flaw- Works on Male of Species only; Extra- Protection, Teleport; 3pp; Cost 24 pts.; Source- Mutation)


----------



## Gramcrackered (Aug 20, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> hmm,  I was assuming that the -5 was to Int and Wis on Difficulty Checks not permanent reduction.




Nope.  It's an outright permanent drop of 5 for both stats.  Here it is from the Crooks! sourcebook:

*Disabled (Dull Witted):* Characters with this weakness gain a -5 penalty to both Intelligence and Wisdom, although neither score can fall below 2 as a result of this weakness.  Since abilities start out at 10 during character creation, this weakness is identical to simply lowering the value of the two abilities by 5, which would also result in 10 additional character creation points.  
The weakness exists primarily to simulate conditions that occur _after_ character creation, such as a blow to the head or being turned into a zombie.  If the character does not measurably affect that character (such as if he started out with and Intelligence and Wisdom of 5) than Disabled (Dull Witted) grants no power point bonus.

I don't know if I'd really grant you 10 power points for simply a -5 penalty to all Int and Wis skills.  That sounds odd, I know, but ten-to-one they are skills that you were simply going to ignore anyway.  Ones you wouldn't have stood a chance to succeed at even WITHOUT the penalty, as it were.

I dunno.  Any other thoughts on the matter?  Anybody?



			
				Other Assembled Players said:
			
		

> *Enter Various Comments Here*



Don't worry; I figured you people were just up to your own thing.  Just making sure.

Oh, and thus far, I have no problem with the whole "twin" concept.  Once you two hammer it out, feel free to grab my attention and I'll double-check to make sure I have no concerns.  I doubt any will develop.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 20, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if I like that idea...  With a twin your special because if lose your sibling than your completely alone, if their is four you less likely to be missed...  :\




Fine with me. So, we will go with:



> Born] either natural according powers or maybe something happened to mother during pregnancy, say late 2nd early 3rd trimester and they tried to save her life via some new experimental drug… The drug doesn’t save mother’s life and for the few minutes that the three of s where still one it mutated us. (Think emergency Caesarean section.)
> 
> Our dad, struck with grief over the loss of his most beloved wife puts us up for adoption, and two separate families adopt us. We grow up mentally connected, knowing that part of ourselves is missing we seek each other out in adulthood. (I figure we are fairly young. 18-21.)




Our power start to show themselves during childhood, but they were weak. The first of them was the lnk, than our other power. It is during puberty that we rapidly raise in power to reach our full strength. When the game will start, we will have met very recently.

What do you think of that? What remain to fill in the background will be mainly on our own, and maybe we will have to detail a bit more our first meeting.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 20, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Our power start to show themselves during childhood, but they were weak. The first of them was the lnk, than our other power. It is during puberty that we rapidly raise in power to reach our full strength. When the game will start, we will have met very recently.




I like the idea of the link being their that does indeed make sense...  I would rather the powers show up a puberty and simply come on strong and nearly uncontrolable...  

I mean weak powers are often uncontrolled, you have less control of your body and mind when asleep, my characters powers are water...  If little Debra has her powers manifesting in the middle of the night at a rather young age she's going to be labeled as a chronic bed wetter.    



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> What do you think of that? What remain to fill in the background will be mainly on our own, and maybe we will have to detail a bit more our first meeting.



I agree, I think my family will be wealthy and well to do.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 22, 2004)

Okay, here's what I have so far...  Thoughts?


> NAME Naiad
> secret ID: Nomia
> HP: 5
> 
> ...


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 22, 2004)

*Badgeface*
*Quote:* "I'll protect you!"
*Power Level:* 10
*Concept:* High-tech protector
*Occupation:* Former bodyguard, now adventurer
*Real Name:* Paul Simmons
*Legal Status:* U.S. citizen with no criminal record
*Identity:* Secret
*Place of Birth:* Beaumont, Texas
*Marital Status:* Single
*Living Relatives:* Anne-Marie Simmons (aged mother).
*Height:* 6 ft. 2 in.
*Weight:* 200 lbs.
*Eyes:* Green
*Hair:* Dark brown

*Stat Block:* PL 10; Init +4 (Dex); Defense 19 (+5 base, +4 Dex), flat-footed 19; Mental Defense 16 (+5 base, +1 Wis), flat-footed 15; Protection +0; Spd 55 ft.; Base Atk +5; Atk +7 melee (+2S, punch), +9 ranged; SV Dmg +3 (Con), Fort +10 (+3 Con, +2 Great Fortitude, +5 Amazing Save), Ref +11 (+4 Dex, +2 Lightning Reflexes, +5 Amazing Save), Will +1 (Wis); Str 14 (+2), Dex 18 (+4), Con 16 (+3), Int 20 (+5), Wis 12 (+1), Cha 14 (+2).
*Skills (Ranks):* Craft (defensive systems) +10 (5), Spot +8 (7), Taunt +7 (5).
*Feats:* Chokehold, Expertise, Great Fortitude, Improved Trip, Lightning Reflexes.
*Powers:*
* Amazing Save (Fortitude, Reflex) +5 [_Source:_ Training; _Cost:_ 2 pp; _Total:_ 10 pp].
* Combat Sense +4 [_Source:_ Training; _Cost:_ 1 pp; _Total:_ 4 pp].
*Equipment:*
* Badgemask - Deflection +10 [_Extras:_ Deflect Others (x2), Rapid, Reflection; _Flaws:_ Device, Limited - Not vs. Mystical Source; _Source:_ Super-Science; _Cost:_ 4 pp; _Total:_ 40 pp].
* Slickboots - Slick +5 [_Extra:_ Selective, Slide; _Flaw:_ Device, Range - Touch; _Source:_ Super-Science; _Cost:_ 2 pp; _Total:_ 10 pp].
*Weakness:* Moderate Quirk (always explains his actions), Moderate Quirk (scientific materialist).

*How Badgeface's Points Were Spent:*
Base Attack: 15 pp
Base Defense: 10 pp
Ability Scores: 33 pp
Skills: 17 pp
Feats: 10 pp
Powers: 64 pp
Weakness: -10 pp
Total: 150 pp

*Powers & Tactics:* Badgeface derives most of his powers from his super-science devices. His badgemask and slick boots operate via a cyberpsionic interface that enables Badgeface to control both devices with but a thought. His badgemask creates small, localized concentrations of gravitons that can deflect attacks within 100 feet of his person. By fine control of gravitons, Badgeface can actually reflect an attack back to its point of origin. His slickboots use a variation of the badgemask's gravity technology to create a thin, nearly frictionless "layer" of gravitons in a 50-foot radius around Badgeface. He can calibrate the "layer" to exclude designated targets from its effects. Badgeface can also slide along the "layer" to greatly increase his running speed. In addition to these two wonderful devices, Badgeface is an accomplished martial artist.

Since Badgeface can deflect attacks as a free action at range, he prefers to function in a defensive mode, using his badgemask to protect teammates and innocent bystanders from harm. This also puts him a good position to reflect an attack against an enemy. His slickboots give him a reasonable degree of maneuverability and also create a zone that can keep ground-bound foes off-balance. Against mooks, he slides into hand-to-hand, putting his judo skills to good effect.

Badgeface suffers from two noteworthy psychological quirks. First, he always explains what he is doing, both before he acts and while he is in action. Also, Badgeface is a diehard scientific materialist. He adamantly refuses to accept the existence of the supernatural, no matter how blatant the evidence or how illogical his rationalizations become. One major effect of this latter weakness is that he utterly incapable of calibrating his badgemask to deal with mystical attacks.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 23, 2004)

*Fulcrum*

*FULCRUM*
*Quote:* "BOOM!!"
*Power Level:* 10
*Concept:* brick/original
*Occupation:* Construction Worker  (dumptruck driver and demolitions)
*Real Name:* Tommy Fuller
*Legal Status:* U.S. citizen with no criminal record
*Identity:* Secret
*Place of Birth:* Freedom City
*Marital Status:* Divorced
*Living Relatives:*  Jan Fuller (ex-wife),  Sam Fuller (son).
*Height:* 7 ft. 7 in.
*Weight:* 553 lbs.
*Eyes:* Blue
*Hair:* Black

*Stat Block:* 
FULCRUM, PL: 10, brick, Name: Tommy Fuller, male, 
Size: Large; INIT: +1, DEF 12/11;  SPEED 70, FLIGHT 10;  MELEE +8, RANGED +4, MENTAL 0, SV: DMG +12, FORT +5, REF +1, WILL -3;  STR 20, DEX 12, CON 20, INT 5, WIS 5, CHA 14. 

SKILLS: Demolitions* +4. 

FEATS: Durability (Super), Power Attack, Heroic Surge, Imp. Critical, Imp. Grapple, Imp. Trip, Move-By Attack, Rapid Strike, Rapid Takedown, Takedown Attack. 

POWERS: GROWTH [+4], Reach +10', Speed +5', E: Continuous [+4], E: Immovability [+4], E: Protection [+4], E: Super Strength (4 free) [+6], E: Super Strength (total) [+10], PS: Lifting x3 [+3], E: Shockwave [+10], E: Running [+10], E: Amazing Save - Damage [+7], E: Immunities- Pressure, Suffocation [+2], E: Mental Protection [+5], FLIGHT [+2]. 

COST: abilities 16, combat 16, skills 4, feats 20, powers 94, weakness 0, total 150. 

*Background:* Fulcrum developed full powerful abilities the day his dumptruck began to topple off a bridge-overpass...  A crane operate drunk on duty swung his crane into Tommy's truck.  The truck seemed to move in slow motion as Tommy jumped from the cab to the highway below -  the truck fell some 50 feet.  The oncoming cars swerved to avoid the man not seeing the falling truck.  Tommy "caught" the truck on his broad shoulders teetering it to fall safely beyond the oncoming traffic.  He heard one onlooker describe his action as the  "fulcrum"  that levered the massive truck from killing the drivers below.
Tommy had no idea how, when or why this amazing strength that he could now feel pumping through his muscles came from.  Tommy ran, then flew getting far away from the confusing accident.  It wasn't long before the headaches followed...  He was afraid for himself, his family -  someone was sure to take him away if he came clean........  The government,  superheroes thinking he was a villain,  someone...
Over several months after the loss of his job  (because of the incident) and his wife leaving,  confusion and insomnia lead to Tommy walking the night.  By the next morning waking his young son for breakfast the "hero" Fulcrum was born  -  he couldn't hold it in,  he told his son about the night.  How he'd helped people.......  and the headaches were gone.
Then and there he and his 11 year old son Sam designed and colored a costume,  Tommy called work and school -  father and son would be sick for the day...  They had work to do.  Sam, uneffected by his father's slow wit found the word his father remembered -  that the man on the freeway had called him.....  
"Fulcrum" 
ful·crum  )P)Pronunciation Key(flkrm, fl-)
n. pl. ful·crums or ful·cra (-kr) 
1.	The point or support on which a lever pivots.
2.	An agent through which vital powers are exercised.

It was PERFECT!
The point of support...  the agent of Vital Powers...

They rushed out for material and began work on the costume.  With a backbrace and gaunlets of leather built in Tommy donned the mask.  It was perfect.  Colors and cape.  
Then...
Then they flew -  the day was glorious for both father and son.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Aug 24, 2004)

Ain't got time right now to double-check everyone's characters, so I'll just say the two things I spotted right off the bat.

*Kevin Perrine:* Is Fulcrum's son a super as well?  Because if he is, I'm simply not going to be able to have him as a constant figure (ie, through the Sidekick feat).  I'd have to re-readjust all my encounters again, which would just be irritating.

Also, what's with the * on the Demolitions skill?


----------



## Velmont (Aug 24, 2004)

Eole
public ID: Sean Edward 
HP: 5 

gender: Male
age: 20s
height: 5’7”
weight: 145
size: Medium
hair: Short mess blonde
eyes: deep dark blue
skin: light pale white

~~~ABILITIES~~~ 
STR 10 +0 
DEX 20 +5 
CON 16 +3 
INT 14 +2 
WIS 12 +1 
CHA 14 +2 

~~~SAVES~~~ 
DMG +3 
FORT +3 
REF +5 
WILL +1 

~~~MOVEMENT~~~ 
INIT +5 
SPD 30’ FLY: 50’

~~~COMBAT~~~ 
BASE DEFENSE 6
DEF 15 
FLAT 10 
MENTAL 11 

BASE ATTACK 4
MELEE +0 
RANGED +5 
MENTAL +1 

~~~SKILLS~~~ 
*Drive [+6/1]
Craft: Cooking [+10/5]

* = Trained Only 

~~~FEATS~~~ 
Aerial Combat
Fame
Mental Link (Sister)
Skill Focus: Craft: Cooking

~~~POWERS~~~ 
------------------------------------- 
ELEMENTAL CONTROL: AIR [+5 pp/rank+36, 86 total] 10 Ranks 
- SOURCE: Mutation
- SPECIAL:
- EXTRAS: Create Elemental, Elemental Movement, Elemental Shield
- P EXTRAS: Deflection 6 (extra: Rapid x2, Reflection x2, stunt: Deflection Bonus: Projectiles)
- STUNTS: Elemental Snare, Suffocate

------------------------------------- 

~~~WEAKNESSES (2 MAX)~~~ 
None

~~~COST~~~ 
ABILITIES [26] 
BASE ATT [12] 
BASE DEF [12] 
SKILLS [6] 
FEATS [8] 
POWERS [86] 
WEAKNESS [0] 
TOTAL [150] 
UNSPENT [0] 

===================== 
~~~BACKGROUND~~~ 
X


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 24, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Craft: Cooking [+10/5]



I think cooking works better as a profession. (Profession: Cook)



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> Fame



It's kind of early for that isn't it?


----------



## Velmont (Aug 24, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I think cooking works better as a profession. (Profession: Cook)




Nope, as you create something out of that skill, it is a craft. The best proof I can offer you, is read the craft skill, cooking is one of the example given by the book.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> It's kind of early for that isn't it?




I should call the feat: Famous Cook. My restaurant will be reknown. I will even have done a cooking show, but due to my lack of social skills, I will be no more, but my cooking book are selling good.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 24, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Nope, as you create something out of that skill, it is a craft. The best proof I can offer you, is read the craft skill, cooking is one of the example given by the book.




Works for me, but your also making a living via it so I don't think profession is to wrong. 



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> I should call the feat: Famous Cook.




  Ahh so it's the everyday you that's famous cool.  

Maybe sis can leach of of him then...   

So how old do you want our characters to be?  (I would rather not be an "old hag" so keep it under 25 please.  )


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 24, 2004)

Gramcrackered said:
			
		

> *Kevin Perrine:* Is Fulcrum's son a super as well?  Because if he is, I'm simply not going to be able to have him as a constant figure (ie, through the Sidekick feat).  I'd have to re-readjust all my encounters again, which would just be irritating.
> 
> Also, what's with the * on the Demolitions skill?




I assumed it was okay to write history and backstory.  His son is backstory not a sidekick, not a minion, not anything but background story  -  otherwise he'd be listed in the stats as you suggest.  He'd likely be at home, school or with his mom most times...
If that's not the plan the delete my backstory.

Demolitions Skill is a skill that NEEDS ranks in it to use.  Fulcrum has 4 ranks in it but only brings him up to a  +1  since his Int/Wisdom are so low.  I assumed it would be good for a construction worker  (background) to have some background skills...  The  *  represents the fact you need skill to use it.
I used Simpson's Excel Character Builder to construct the stats and it automatically drops the  *  in when necessary.


does that answer everything?


----------



## Velmont (Aug 24, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> So how old do you want our characters to be?  (I would rather not be an "old hag" so keep it under 25 please.  )




I don't see him be famous as a cook at 21... he need some time to become famous, so I'll make him 24.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Aug 25, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> I assumed it was okay to write history and backstory.  His son is backstory not a sidekick, not a minion, not anything but background story  -  otherwise he'd be listed in the stats as you suggest.  He'd likely be at home, school or with his mom most times...
> If that's not the plan the delete my backstory.




No, the background's good.  I was just double-checking that I wasn't going to have to factor in another player.




> does that answer everything?




Ayep.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 25, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> I don't see him be famous as a cook at 21... he need some time to become famous, so I'll make him 24.




Works for me.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Aug 29, 2004)

Will be reviewing the sheets Monday.  With any luck, we will start before the week ends.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 31, 2004)

Gramcrackered, as much as I wanted to be part of this game I think it's best if I cut back a little bit more on what I'm in...  I talked to V about it so he knows that his character doesn’t have a sister now, or at least a PC sister. 

Again sorry to all,
BS


----------



## Velmont (Aug 31, 2004)

I've talk with Bro... it's fine for me. I think I'll keep the link with his sister. The only thing, it is he didn't found his sister yet, so make fun with that. If you don't want to bother with that, well, tell me. I'll change that.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Aug 31, 2004)

*scratches head*
Suppose I'll have to think on that.  Keep it on the back-burner for now.

Still reviewing characters.  Hit a bit of a rough patch with Fulcrum; you, ah, did it in a different manner than I do.  
Also want to edit my book with the new errata Green Ronin released.  Still gonna start this week, but probably not until the weekend.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Sep 1, 2004)

Gramcrackered said:
			
		

> *scratches head*
> Suppose I'll have to think on that.  Keep it on the back-burner for now.
> 
> Still reviewing characters.  Hit a bit of a rough patch with Fulcrum; you, ah, did it in a different manner than I do.
> Also want to edit my book with the new errata Green Ronin released.  Still gonna start this week, but probably not until the weekend.





What did I do differently?

I been making characters and NPCs  and  GMing  M&M  since it's release,  I also used  Simpson's  EXCELLENT  Excel Character Builder  (the most official unoffical character sheet ever)   and  he's pretty much a standard  BRICK or Original.

Toss out any questions and I'll answer them,  unless you just don't like the idea and I'll rethink...  maybe do something different.

I could enjoy a couple other types:
-  armored powersuit guy
-  a bow/martial artist  type gal I have in mind

-kev-


----------



## Gramcrackered (Sep 1, 2004)

Hmmm?  Oh, no, the character's fine.  You just filled in the sheet differently than I do.  Under "Powers," to be precise.
I don't think you did anything WRONG (well, actually, I think I spotted something)...I'm just not used to reading it the way you formated things.  No big deal.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Sep 1, 2004)

Couple of things, Fulcrum
1. You list your Reach as 10' and your Movement as +5' while Large.  The bonus to Movement should actually be +10'.
Don't know if that was because of a change in the errata or a simple mistake.  Edited.

2. You have "Extra: Running" under Super-Strength.  I think that's what it's under, anyway.  Obviously I need a little clarification, since there is no Running extra for Super-Strength.

Edit: Ah, wait, I think I get it.  You've taken Running and a couple others powers as extras of Super-Strength, right?  Not quite sure why Running would be related to being super strong, but I don't believe the math changes either way.  I'm gonna probably switch most of those to base powers/feats just because I think it makes more sense.  Definitely Running.

3. Protection stacks with Amazing Save(Damage) for power level limits.  7 ranks + 4 ranks = 11 ranks out of a max of 10.
In other words, you'd be better off with one rank less in Amazing Save(Damage).  Reduced Amazing Save(Damage) a rank.

4. Hrmmm...I don't think I'm going to allow you to have those two feats and Mental Protection as extras of Amazing Save(Damage).  The feats because that just seems sort of odd/cheap, Mental Protection because it's usually tied to Amazing Save(Will), not (Damage).  Moved the feats over to the feat section and made Mental Protection a base power.  Obviously, this has shoved you over your power point limit, so some changes are going to be needed on your part.

5. Can't take Improved Trip without Expertise and an Intelligence of 13+.  Removed.  Can't take Improved Critical without a BAB of at least +8.  Removed.  Can't take Rapid Strike or Move-By Attack without a Dexterity of 13+.  Removed.
On the bright side, removing those feats puts you back in the positives for power points.

6. Hrmmm.  Still have that weakness, eh?  Well, I guess I'll count it as a negative -2 super modifier for your Int and Wis stats.

7. Under "Attack Types," you put "Punch 10S."  I assume that's the attack bonus.  I prefer the damage bonus there though and...well...you actually get +9S when attacking with your fists.  You forgot the -1 for being Large.

Email with my version of the spreadsheet sent.  Say, where are the pictures in Fulcrum's portrait from?


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Sep 1, 2004)

Gramcrackered said:
			
		

> Couple of things, Fulcrum
> 1. You list your Reach as 10' and your Movement as +5' while Large.  The bonus to Movement should actually be +10'.
> Don't know if that was because of a change in the errata or a simple mistake.  Edited.




Not sure on that one -  I might be mistaken.  I don't have my book to look at the revised...  I always get reach/move modifier mixed.



			
				Gramcrackered said:
			
		

> 2. You have "Extra: Running" under Super-Strength.  I think that's what it's under, anyway.  Obviously I need a little clarification, since there is no Running extra for Super-Strength.




yup.
that's a little more advanced character building I take for granted.
Here's the idea...
In the rules it says ANY power can be an Extra for another if okayed by the GM.  Several of Fulcrum's abilities come based off his size/strength,  so I built them as Extras off Growth  (which includes his SStr.)
For description...  Similar to how "leaping" would be built off of the HULK's super Strength using his muscles to leap.
FULCRUM's running is based off his Super Strength.
He basically runs really fast because he has strong leg muscles.  





			
				Gramcrackered said:
			
		

> Edit: Ah, wait, I think I get it.  You've taken Running and a couple others powers as extras of Super-Strength, right?  Not quite sure why Running would be related to being super strong, but I don't believe the math changes either way.  I'm gonna probably switch most of those to base powers/feats just because I think it makes more sense.  Definitely Running.




you're right.
the POINT COST doesn't change at all.
BUT
it does change how he could be drained or neutralized.
The way I built it assumes that his powers are all based off a common theme/source  and therefore if you DRAIN one you drain them all  (as you do with any Extras or PS of powers)

If I were concerned with maximizing Fulcrum's  "protection"  from such attacks I would  absolutely  NOT  build them together!!  I tend to go for theme than the power game.  




			
				Gramcrackered said:
			
		

> 3. Protection stacks with Amazing Save(Damage) for power level limits.  7 ranks + 4 ranks = 11 ranks out of a max of 10.
> In other words, you'd be better off with one rank less in Amazing Save(Damage).  Reduced Amazing Save(Damage) a rank.




yup.
that's a mistake I musta missed somewhere.



			
				Gramcrackered said:
			
		

> 4. Hrmmm...I don't think I'm going to allow you to have those two feats and Mental Protection as extras of Amazing Save(Damage).  The feats because that just seems sort of odd/cheap, Mental Protection because it's usually tied to Amazing Save(Will), not (Damage).  Moved the feats over to the feat section and made Mental Protection a base power.  Obviously, this has shoved you over your power point limit, so some changes are going to be needed on your part.




Immunities can be taken off of appropriate powers.  I assumed for the immunities he has they would be "strength based"  bigger stronger lungs, pressurized skin,  etc...  and if so they're purchased as Extras per the rules.

Mental Protection would be a close one.  It doesn't matter either way with no point reduction,  so it's only a benefit to me to seperate them.




			
				Gramcrackered said:
			
		

> 5. Can't take Improved Trip without Expertise and an Intelligence of 13+.  Removed.  Can't take Improved Critical without a BAB of at least +8.  Removed.  Can't take Rapid Strike or Move-By Attack without a Dexterity of 13+.  Removed.
> On the bright side, removing those feats puts you back in the positives for power points.




I'm not sure why I had the first couple...  are you sure you had the final version of Fulcrum I sent?
Rapid Strike and Move-by  are things I would DEFINATELY want and would have increased my Dex to manage it.  (that's why I wonder if you have the final)   I'll have to relook at it.




			
				Gramcrackered said:
			
		

> 6. Hrmmm.  Still have that weakness, eh?  Well, I guess I'll count it as a negative -2 super modifier for your Int and Wis stats.




you definately have an old version.




			
				Gramcrackered said:
			
		

> 7. Under "Attack Types," you put "Punch 10S."  I assume that's the attack bonus.  I prefer the damage bonus there though and...well...you actually get +9S when attacking with your fists.  You forgot the -1 for being Large.




I'm confused here.
I like using that space for  the  damage bonus too...
I'm not understanding the  -1 for being Large,  that's to HIT not for damage.
It SHOULD actually be:

Punch 15 Stun  =   +5(Str20) +10(SStr).
and then +15 Base Damage Save  =  30 DC.
OR even better  30 DC +  POWER ATTACK  =  35 DC

Fulcrum's TOUGH 




			
				Gramcrackered said:
			
		

> Email with my version of the spreadsheet sent.  Say, where are the pictures in Fulcrum's portrait from?




I made them from scratch in the Bruce Timm style.  


I'll look over Fulcrum again tonight with all your change suggestions.
I'm fine with whatever you decide.
In the end it's YOUR game I just wanna play.  
-kev-


----------



## Gramcrackered (Sep 4, 2004)

Let's see here...most of this I've answered through email.  And most of it boils down to simply a difference of opinion here and there, not so much actual rules.

So, to start with, I'd assume either I didn't get an email from you or I somehow got the wrong sheet.

Anyway. Feel free to tweak your sheet as you like from what I've said and send it to my email; disregard what I've said where it just boils down to me disagreeing what is and isn't related to strength (ie, Running being under Super-Strength.)  Doesn't really matter to me anyway.

I would like to respond to this though...



			
				Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> I'm confused here.
> I like using that space for  the  damage bonus too...
> I'm not understanding the  -1 for being Large,  that's to HIT not for damage.
> It SHOULD actually be:
> ...




*shrug*
I suspect this may just be another casuality of using the wrong character sheet.  Nonetheless; I WAS talking about hit when I mentioned the -1 for being Large.  I talked about two different things at the same time in that paragraph, which seems to have muddled you a bit.  Or something to that affect.
No big deal either way.  Like I said; except for the clear black and white, "This is wrong!" bits (like not meeting requirements), feel free to finish up the sheet as you have been.

Okay...need to finish up the comments for everybody else now.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Sep 4, 2004)

Velmont:

1. Eole's got a Base Defense 6, eh?  That plus the starting 10 and the 5 for your high Dexterity should give you a Defense of 21, Flat-Footed of 16 and Mental of 17.  Not 15/10/11.

Looks like you did precisely the same thing with Base Attack though...which makes me suspect you simply forgot to add in the Base Defense and Attack.  Or...er...you actively decided not to, for some reason.

Anyway.  Melee Bonus should be +4, Ranged +9, Mental +5 as well.

2. Is the Fame bonus/penalty related to any special groups?  Or is it just the stanard "+3 to Diplomacy for people who like super-heroes, -3 for people who don't?"
Just making sure.

3. Might as well drop off that Mental Link for now.  While I will (probably) add your sister in later, it currently does you no good.
Speaking of which; how do you want to explain that in the meanwhile?  Vacation?  Not a superhero?  Incapacitated?  Trapped in Dimension X?

4. You've listed Create Element as an Extra; it's a Power Stunt.  Speaking of which...you do realize the potential use for creating 10 5' cubes of air is pretty minimal, right?  Barring travel underwater or in outerspace, I suppose.

5. Hrmmm.  Generally rule that powers taken as extras under other powers have to be taken at the same rank as the base power.  Thus, you wouldn't be able to take only 6 ranks of Deflection.  Also a bit unsure about taking extras on an extra; not sure if I like that.  Leads to some messy math and just feels sorta twinky.  
If you find me a rule or example that shows you can do either or both of those, then feel free to.  Otherwise, please change it.

Other than that last one (which, I admit, is a pretty big issue to raise), everything looks squared away.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Sep 4, 2004)

Mark Chance:

1. You've double-listed Flat-Footed under your Stat Block.  One of 'em's incorrect too.
*shrug*
Just figured I'd mention it.

2. Your ability scores total 34 pp, not 33.  However, when you add up all your pp expenses it totals 150, which implies you just mistyped - except you took those two weaknesses, which means you still have 10 pp left over.  
15 + 10 + *34* + 17 + 10 + 64 - 10 = 1*4*0.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Sep 4, 2004)

Tokiwong:

1. Mental Attack should be +10, +11S with Mental Blast.

2. What's the power stunt "Mental Link" under Telepathy for/from?  What's the 
6pp" right next to it referring to?  And shouldn't Telepathy cost 52 points total, not 62?

3. I assume you realize Protection under Super-Charisma will only works on males, right?  Just thought I'd double-check.

Mainly, I'd like to know how in the world someone can use Teleport through Super-Charisma.  I'm willing to give some flexibility with taking powers as extras even when it doesn't always add up, but that's a little silly.

Gimmie an explanation or you're gonna have to Teleport the standard way.

4. Background'd be good too.  

Anyway.  I think that's everyone; soon as I get responses from you guys, we can start.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 4, 2004)

let me look it over... you seem a little narrow minded on what can be an extra of what considering the spirit of the rules...


----------



## Gramcrackered (Sep 4, 2004)

Allow me to explain.

Some people like to have powers taken as extras for other powers.  I guess I just don't.  You see, I see your way as fitting the letter of the law, but NOT the spirit.  I mean, when I look at the example characters in the book, I rarely see any powers taken as extras of other powers.  I don't see ANY extras taken only partial ranks of other powers.  That's because those characters were based around a concept...while players are usually more concerned with doing as much damage as possible.

If your way does fit the spirit, than give me an explanation.  I'm willing to listen.  Hell, I can even think of one, albeit a weak one - you throw it back at me and I'll accept it.  Character can continue as planned, all well and good.

Thing is, I expect YOU to have one on your on.  I mean, it should have been part of the character creation process, right?  If you don't, than that leaves only one reason I can think for why you tied Teleport to Super-Charisma; it's cheaper that way.  And there's nothing that grabs my attention more in Mutants and Masterminds than when I think someone is working to squeeze points.

Maybe I'm mistaken.  Maybe you DO have a reason.  Maybe you DID think of one while working on your character.  If so, hey - I apologize in advance.  All you gotta do is tell me it.


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 4, 2004)

Gramcrackered said:
			
		

> Mark Chance:
> 
> 1. You've double-listed Flat-Footed under your Stat Block.  One of 'em's incorrect too.
> *shrug*
> ...




The second flat-footed in for mental defense, which is based on Wisdom. The first is for physical defense, based on Dexterity, and it is a different number since Badgeface has Combat Sense.

For the weaknesses, I used the new rule in the Annual which breaks many weaknesses down into variable point categories. A moderate weakness is worth only 5 points, not 10.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 4, 2004)

Gramcrackered said:
			
		

> 1. Eole's got a Base Defense 6, eh?  That plus the starting 10 and the 5 for your high Dexterity should give you a Defense of 21, Flat-Footed of 16 and Mental of 17.  Not 15/10/11.
> 
> Looks like you did precisely the same thing with Base Attack though...which makes me suspect you simply forgot to add in the Base Defense and Attack.  Or...er...you actively decided not to, for some reason.
> 
> Anyway.  Melee Bonus should be +4, Ranged +9, Mental +5 as well.




Oops, I just forgot to calculate.



			
				Gramcrackered said:
			
		

> 2. Is the Fame bonus/penalty related to any special groups?  Or is it just the stanard "+3 to Diplomacy for people who like super-heroes, -3 for people who don't?"
> Just making sure.




My famous feat come from the fact that I am a famous cook. I had my own cook show (but finish last year, I didn't like that much), I have written some books, and I work in a famous restaurant. This feat is not linked to my powers yet, maybe someday.



			
				Gramcrackered said:
			
		

> 3. Might as well drop off that Mental Link for now.  While I will (probably) add your sister in later, it currently does you no good.
> Speaking of which; how do you want to explain that in the meanwhile?  Vacation?  Not a superhero?  Incapacitated?  Trapped in Dimension X?




I see I forgot to write his background... I'll do that this week-end.

For the sister, if I doesn't have the link, I could simply not have found her yet. I may be famous, but that doesn't mean she will know I am her brother, so we may just not have found each other yet, knowing only that I have one, but the legal administration don't want to give me any information on her.



			
				Gramcrackered said:
			
		

> 4. You've listed Create Element as an Extra; it's a Power Stunt.  Speaking of which...you do realize the potential use for creating 10 5' cubes of air is pretty minimal, right?  Barring travel underwater or in outerspace, I suppose.




Now, your mistake that. it is *Create Elemental* extra (or can be read as *Animation: Gas*), which is a normal extra.



			
				Gramcrackered said:
			
		

> 5. Hrmmm.  Generally rule that powers taken as extras under other powers have to be taken at the same rank as the base power.  Thus, you wouldn't be able to take only 6 ranks of Deflection.  Also a bit unsure about taking extras on an extra; not sure if I like that.  Leads to some messy math and just feels sorta twinky.
> If you find me a rule or example that shows you can do either or both of those, then feel free to.  Otherwise, please change it.




Ok, for the rank problem, just level everything to 8. It won't change the power cost. It would give something like:



> ELEMENTAL CONTROL: AIR [+10 pp/rank+6, 86 total] 8 Ranks
> - SOURCE: Mutation
> - SPECIAL:
> - EXTRAS: Create Elemental, Elemental Movement, Elemental Shield, Deflection (extra: Rapid x2, Reflection x2, stunt: Deflection Bonus: Projectiles)
> - STUNTS: Elemental Snare, Suffocate




Now, if you don't like the idea of extras on extras. I have seen that use by many master without problem. Maybe one note, the deflection would be up only with the Elemental Shield, as a kind of whirwlind around me that deflect everything coming to him, or, if unbale, have slow it down and absorbed some of it velocity. As it is linked to the shield, it is for this reason I wanted to link it to Elemental Control. If Elemental Control is drain, my deflection will be drain too and things like that...


----------



## Velmont (Sep 4, 2004)

Gramcrackered said:
			
		

> I mean, when I look at the example characters in the book, I rarely see any powers taken as extras of other powers.




I understand your point of view, but have you take a look as the Liberty League. 

- Lady Liberty have Deflection(Deflect Other) as an extra of Energy Control(Light).
- Siren have Mental Control (Area, Marine-life only) as an extra of Elemental Control (Water)
- Captain Thunder have Animation (Electrical Devices only) as an extra of Energy Control (Electricity)

And I'm not talking of Daedalus' Armor and Dr Metro's City Control... and if you take a look at Crooks or Freedom City, if I remember well, there are plenty of example like that. So, if you stick that much to the rule, I'm not sure half of the hero/villain in GR books could be created.

Now, the only thing I want to be sure, it is that the same rules applied to everyone, villain too.

For partial extras and flaws, yeap, that's ture, I see no example at all in the book, even if they mention about it.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Sep 4, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> I understand your point of view, but have you take a look as the Liberty League.
> 
> - Lady Liberty have Deflection(Deflect Other) as an extra of Energy Control(Light).
> - Siren have Mental Control (Area, Marine-life only) as an extra of Elemental Control (Water)
> ...





the partial extras and flaws  all  come from the  M&M boards.  Steve Kenson himself suggested them.  And I believe they talk all about them in the new Annual.

for the Extras under Extras and Powers as Extras, and your idea of not breaking the  "concept"...    my example has been:

think of SPIDERMAN
Spidey's powers all come from the common source  (a radioactive spider bite)  except for his web shooters.
So  Point-Break  or NOT all of those powers are based off one another.

another example similar to my FULCRUM would be the HULK.
His LEAPING power is built directly off of his SUPER STRENGTH because it's his powerful muscles making him be able to leap.


the pros and cons
When you build powers as Extras off one another  I  feel that it's  MORE TRUE  to the concept than building them seperately.   Mostly because if you take away one you take away the others.
In the HULK example -  if you take away his SStr he's  NOT  going to be able to still super LEAP...  right?
It's actually  SAFER  for player characters to build the character like you do  (without being Extras of one another)  because they  AREN'T  subject to Drains all at the same time.
In my mind  THAT  breaks the concept.

Many times there will be no point-break in cost if a power already costs  1 pt  it won't change.  So cost isn't a factor in this way of building much.

it's concept.

but as I said -  I'll do whatever is wanted,  it's your game.
I'm just trying to lend a better understanding of the reasons for this style of building.  

-kev-


----------



## Gramcrackered (Sep 4, 2004)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> The second flat-footed in for mental defense, which is based on Wisdom. The first is for physical defense, based on Dexterity, and it is a different number since Badgeface has Combat Sense.




Ah.  Gotcha.



> For the weaknesses, I used the new rule in the Annual which breaks many weaknesses down into variable point categories. A moderate weakness is worth only 5 points, not 10.




Knew that - s'why I only subtracted 10 at the end of the list.  Less I messed something up, your total pp still stands at 140, not 150.  Got my math at the bottom of my post, taken directly from the totals on your sheet.




			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> Now, your mistake that. it is Create Elemental extra (or can be read as Animation: Gas), which is a normal extra.




Dang.  That element/elemental difference keeps messing me up.



*Fulcrum/Velmont:* The thing you guys keep missing is that I have no problem with taking powers as extras of other powers - provided the powers make sense to be linked.
Hulk's leaping comes from strength.  Right.  Makes sense.
Spidey's swinging (increased movement) comes from his webbing.  Righto.  No problem there.
Fulcrum's super-speed comes from his...super...strength?
*furrows brow*
Sorry.  Just doesn't make much sense to me.  I mean, how does being strong make you run fast?  Suppose he could jump all the while...
*scratches head*
That one could be debated either way, so, like I said - I'm willing to just let it go.  Especially since you've been so cooperative, Kevin, considering how much I picked over the sheet I got from you.

Point is, there are some powers-within-powers that just seem...well...bizarre.  And vaguely twinkish.  And surely you have to admit, players don't always tie powers to other powers simply because they think it makes sense.  That a sometimes large reduction in cost at a relatively minor penalty (weakness to foes with a draining ability) has quite some appeal.  Especially if that power would normally cost 4 or more per rank on its own.


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 5, 2004)

Gramcrackered said:
			
		

> Knew that - s'why I only subtracted 10 at the end of the list.  Less I messed something up, your total pp still stands at 140, not 150.  Got my math at the bottom of my post, taken directly from the totals on your sheet.




Oh. Duh. That's what I get for reading messages when I can barely keep my eyes open. Mea culpa maxima. 

I went back and looked at my notes and discovered where I messed up. I left off Badgeface's *utility belt* (Gadgets +10 [_Source:_ Super-Science; _Cost:_ 1 pp; _Total:_ 10 pp]).

Again: Mea culpa maxima.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 5, 2004)

Just to know, is that power ok:



> ELEMENTAL CONTROL: AIR [+10 pp/rank+6, 86 total] 8 Ranks
> - SOURCE: Mutation
> - SPECIAL:
> - EXTRAS: Create Elemental, Elemental Movement, Elemental Shield, Deflection (extra: Rapid x2, Reflection x2, stunt: Deflection Bonus: Projectiles)
> - STUNTS: Elemental Snare, Suffocate


----------



## Gramcrackered (Sep 8, 2004)

Looks fine to me.

Okay.  Mark's looks fine.  Velmont's is fine now (I think.)  I know Iron Aegis is good - if only I could convince him to post a "Hello" post here.  Supposedly, he'll post when the game actually starts. 
That leaves Fulcrum and Tokiwong.  Still haven't heard from Tokiwong again, which either means he isn't going to post much or he's still grumpy.  Fulcrum, soon as you send me your updated sheet we can get going.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 8, 2004)

I don't see an issue with super strength granting super speed... it is commonly done in Champions... and the Hulk is not a speedster but his super strong muscles in his legs would probably make him one hell of a runner... same with Superman


----------



## Gramcrackered (Sep 8, 2004)

Ah, good.  I was afraid you had vanished.

Super-Strength/Super-Speed: Like I said - you could argue it either way.  Hulk usually ISN'T portrayed as being real-fast - merely as having huge strides/jumps.  And simply because Superman is strong and fast does not automatically mean his speed comes from his strength.  After all, Superman is a lot of things, the majority of which certainly do NOT come from his strength.
Think about really big, strong people.  Usually, they aren't portrayed as fast.  In fact, they are often shown as being _slower_ than normal.  Not to say that they can't be fast...simply that the stereotype leans the other way.

But I digress.  You still playin'?


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Sep 9, 2004)

Gramcrackered said:
			
		

> Ah, good.  I was afraid you had vanished.
> But I digress.  You still playin'?





and an updated version of Fulcrum should come soon...  I gotta check which version is more up to date  home  or work...
I'm fine with the changes you made if you just want to get going immediately
-kev-


----------



## Gramcrackered (Sep 9, 2004)

Actually...I can't.  Things go into the middle of a battle pretty much as soon as the story starts.  See, this was originally designed for a newbie party, and I needed a way to...well...fire-test their character sheets.  You know, smooth out the rough edges that inevitably pop-up.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 9, 2004)

Eole
public ID: Sean Edward 
HP: 5 

gender: Male
age: 20s
height: 5’7”
weight: 145
size: Medium
hair: Short mess blonde
eyes: deep dark blue
skin: light pale white

~~~ABILITIES~~~ 
STR 10 +0 
DEX 20 +5 
CON 16 +3 
INT 14 +2 
WIS 12 +1 
CHA 14 +2 

~~~SAVES~~~ 
DMG +3 
FORT +3 
REF +5 
WILL +1 

~~~MOVEMENT~~~ 
INIT +5 
SPD 30’ FLY: 50’

~~~COMBAT~~~ 
BASE DEFENSE 7
DEF 22 
FLAT 17 
MENTAL 18 

BASE ATTACK 4
MELEE +4 
RANGED +9 
MENTAL +5 

~~~SKILLS~~~ 
*Drive [+6/1]
Craft: Cooking [+10/5]

* = Trained Only 

~~~FEATS~~~ 
Aerial Combat
Fame
Skill Focus: Craft: Cooking

~~~POWERS~~~ 
------------------------------------- 
ELEMENTAL CONTROL: AIR [+10 pp/rank+6, 86 total] 8 Ranks 
- SOURCE: Mutation
- SPECIAL:
- EXTRAS: Create Elemental, Elemental Movement, Elemental Shield, Deflection 6 (extra: Rapid x2, Reflection x2, stunt: Deflection Bonus: Projectiles)
- STUNTS: Elemental Snare, Suffocate

------------------------------------- 

~~~WEAKNESSES (2 MAX)~~~ 
None

~~~COST~~~ 
ABILITIES [26] 
BASE ATT [12] 
BASE DEF [14] 
SKILLS [6] 
FEATS [6] 
POWERS [86] 
WEAKNESS [0] 
TOTAL [150] 
UNSPENT [0] 

===================== 
~~~BACKGROUND~~~ 
Sean has lived with his adoptive mother since he can remember. All he knows it is that his true mother and father didn't wanted to raise him, so he didn't really care to find them. Anyway, the live havn't been easy all the time for him. As his adoptive mother was alone to make him live, she try to earn enough money, but because she lose her job and couldn't find one, time has been hard. Sean had to leave school early in his teenage year to earn some money to help his mother. He work in a restaurant. Finally, his mother found a job, making night shift. Sean learn to live by himself, making all the works at home by himself. One thing he find interesting, was cooking, so he applied to become assitant chef in the restaurant. He quickly learn the tricks. Now having some money in reserve, he finally get out of his restaurant he took an intensive course of cooking. As soon as he finished, he enter a great restaurant where he was assitant chef. A good promotion, seeing the difference in the type of food it was serving. He quickly has a knack of all this and he became chief himself at the age of 22.

One day, he got the luck to impress a special guees. He was searching someone to animate a show at TV. As he like what he has done, he offer him to come to the audition. Sean give it a try and got the job. For a whole year, he was cook at a cooking show. The show get fastly popular because of the animator who was animating the show with Sean, making him popular at the same time. After two years of show, he decide to take a break and wrote his first cooking book, which are seeling fine enough to not have to worry about money, without living in the high class society. not a bad start for a 24 years old cook.

But there is one thing that he kept secret for himself during all this time. Some thing weird has happen to him. He found himself to be able to control the wind. At first, when he was young, the wind was blowing depending of his feeling. With time, he starts to control it. He found himself even able to  fly. Once a year, he was going away from the civilisation just to be able to fly without being seen. Each year he was finding some new tricks to do with his powers. His most impressive one is the whilrwind shield he have made. With it, he could thow something in the air, and when it was falling back on him, he could throw it back to some target. Now that his reknown as a cook is made, he could take a year of break and try to do something constructive wth his power.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 9, 2004)

Ok, I just repost my character with the correction, which are:

- Add the background
- Power corrected to PL8 all the way
- Mental link removed (may be taken later, when a possible sister would come up...) and replace by an extra point in defence.
- Corrected Attack and Defence.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Sep 10, 2004)

Looks good to me.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Sep 10, 2004)

I've updated 
FULCRUM 

I changed his power build to be like you like it  (better for me anyway).
I adjusted any mistakes you mentioned in your posts.
the only big addition is the flaw:  Naive,  it made sense for him.

Hopefully it passes your test this time.  


FULCRUM, 

PL: 10, brick, Name: Tommy Fuller, male, Size: Large; 
INIT: +2, DEF 13/11;  SPEED 90, FLIGHT 10;  
MELEE +9, RANGED +6, MENTAL +2, 
SV: DMG +11, FORT +5, REF +2, WILL -2;  

STR 20, DEX 14, CON 20, INT 5, WIS 6, CHA 14. 

FEATS: Durability, Power Attack, Heroic Surge, Imp. Pin, Imp. Grapple, Move-By Attack, Rapid Strike, Rapid Takedown, Takedown Attack, Immunity (suffocation), Immunity (Pressure). 

POWERS: 
GROWTH [+4], Reach +5', Speed +10', E: Continuous [+4], E: Immovability [+4], E: Protection [+4], E: Super Strength (4 free) [+6], E: Super Strength (total) [+10], PS: Lifting x3 [+3], E: Shockwave [+10], 
RUNNING [+10], 
FLIGHT [+2], 
AMAZING SAVE - DAMAGE [+6]. 

WEAK: Naïve ( -5 sense motive checks). 

COST: abilities 19, combat 19, skills 0, feats 24, powers 98, weakness -10, total 150.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Sep 10, 2004)

Looks fine to me.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Sep 11, 2004)

Fulcrum: Found something.  Base Speed of Fulcrum is 30.  +10 for Large.  +50 for Running.  Total of 90/180/360.

Everybody: Okay, that's enough character sheets.  Don't know about Tokiwong; I'll worry about him later.
For now, I'm gonna start getting up everyone's edited character sheets in the Rogue's Gallery.  Gonna take me a bit; I'll start the game tomorrow.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Sep 11, 2004)

Game thread is up here.

One last thing I shoulda covered earlier - dice rolling.  How do you guys want to handle it?


----------



## Velmont (Sep 12, 2004)

I've always prefered that the master roll them...


----------



## Gramcrackered (Sep 13, 2004)

*sees that over the past two days only Velmont has posted*

...Crud.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Sep 14, 2004)

Gramcrackered said:
			
		

> *sees that over the past two days only Velmont has posted*
> 
> ...Crud.




heheh...
don't get so down... it always takes longer than you want WHEN you want it but then it all comes at once when you're not ready...

I'll post now for the game.  

-kev-


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Sep 14, 2004)

Can we get a quick recap of all the NAMES and base abilities of our team members somewhere at either on this thread or the story thread to easily reference?

I'd like to reference the team but right now I'm at a loss to  WHO  is on the team and what they can do...
SHOULD we know the team yet? 
Have we worked together yet?
Have we exchanged names?

I assumed from the description that we're all there and in costume,  were we getting a lone for the team or something?

I'm a little confused on the background to this point.
Sounds like a neat set-up but I need some background to write and add character depth for what I SHOULD and shouldnot know.

descriptions from everyone in character threads would also be cool...
thanks
-kev-


----------



## Gramcrackered (Sep 14, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> Can we get a quick recap of all the NAMES and base abilities of our team members somewhere at either on this thread or the story thread to easily reference?




Fair enough.  Regardless of whether or not you would have told each other your abilities just yet, that's just too good a idea not to have it on hand.
I'll put it in the Rogue's Gallery thread - less likely to get lost amongst other posts.
Here's the link again if you missed it before. 



> SHOULD we know the team yet?
> Have we worked together yet?
> Have we exchanged names?




You ever hear of those dating servies where you tell a little about yourself then you're randomly thrown in with some other person?  That's what this is like.  Only, it's a group situation.  And, uh, instead of going out on a date, you're going out to go pummel some people repeatedely.
Anyway.  You've all literally JUST met each other; I'd say you've had time to discuss names, but little else.  No, you've never worked together.



> I assumed from the description that we're all there and in costume,  were we getting a lone for the team or something?




I'd assumed you each had at least SOME money.  Enough to hammer together at least one costume, at any rate.  That's more of a personal call though.
Bottom line though is that, yes, you've arrived ready to fight some evil and thus should be dressed up for the occasion.  Even if that amounts to a garbage bag on your body and a paper sack over your head.



> I'm a little confused on the background to this point.
> Sounds like a neat set-up but I need some background to write and add character depth for what I SHOULD and shouldnot know.




Like I said - the background bit I put up is optional.  It'd be nice if the basic events held true for you, but, really, it was just a way to set things up.  I mention at the end of the post what, at the very least, needs to hold true for your character.
Other than that, the rest of the background you sent earlier should be fine.



> descriptions from everyone in character threads would also be cool...
> thanks
> -kev-




Yes.  Yes it would.
*looks meaningfully at the group*


----------



## Gramcrackered (Sep 15, 2004)

Hmmm...so do you guys think I should just push right ahead and post or wait for the others players?  I know at least one of 'em I should be able to get to post simply by bugging him online.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 15, 2004)

As it just start, I don<t mind to wait a bit more to have a better start.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Sep 17, 2004)

Trying to work out whether or not I'm going to use maps for combat.  It'd be nice, but I don't have a scanner, which means I'd have to use some sort of mapping program.  Most of those are designed more for fantasy settings than modern.

For now, you're just going to have to get by on rough estimates from me.

Also, since the only response I've recieved on dice rolling was that Velmont would prefer I do it, that's what we're going to go with.  If nothing else, I know it will also be easier for Iron Aegis.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Sep 19, 2004)

Um. I just got a new job after much searching. Nothing I can't handle though; college and it promised to keep me busy, but not ridiculously so. Just enough that I might only check things once per day. No big deal...

...Except my car just broke down. Which means for the next week or two, I'm going to be a boiling ball of stress and frustration, as I struggle to keep the job that took me three months to get and requires me to have a car to deliver with. There's also that whole, "Paying for expensive repairs without money" aspect.

*eyelid twitches slightly*

So. Um. If my posting rate should suffer, assume it's because I've snapped and spent my free time gouging out the eyes of unlucky passerbys with a spoon.

*cackles madly, then runs off*

Note: I will continue the game.  Within the week, if not within a couple of days.  For...for now though, I think I'll just lie down and hyperventilate for a bit.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Sep 23, 2004)

Just an update and an apology; things are _slowly_ returning to normal, so I'll be posting once more come Friday and Saturday.  Then, barring act of God, I should be able to pick things up a little smoother.


----------



## Grue Bait (Oct 2, 2004)

Well, this sure died quickly =/.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 5, 2004)

Yeap, I am leaving for Africa. My plane leave October 19th. I am going to work with Oxfam-Québec in Ouagadougou, in Burkina Faso (West Africa). I am going to do some database and web design (yeah, they have computers and internet over there...). I am leaving for 4 to 5 month. 

So, why I am telling you that, simply that I dunnot know yet what will be my internet connection. I will have acces to one for sure, as I am suppose to do some web design, and there is a lot of internet coffee over there. Now, I don't know how frequently I will be able to log on the board. I hope for every other day, but it could be as bad as 1/week... 

So, for my activities on the board, here what will happen. 

Until the 19, I will be active as usual. After that, I may be some day without being on the board. Until I am fixed on my connection. 

So what that mean for this game? As it seems pretty dead, I will simply say that I officially leave in case of a ressurection. Just put my character on autopilot. It will be one less thing to take care of, it will be better like that for me.


----------

